# The National ???



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

is anyone going ?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

To view possibly.


----------



## borcol (Sep 28, 2008)

We might be, still not 100% decided


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

When and where is it?

x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

29th November in Bracknell .


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

iam not going, because of the clash with the supreme


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Nope Supreme for me 

Anyone see the notice from the National show management in OC this week?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Gosh I forgot OC was out! Will go and log on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Nope Supreme for me
> 
> Anyone see the notice from the National show management in OC this week?


Just seen it, trying to drum up entries!!!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I hope no one goes, how dare they attack the Supreme, the most important show in the GCCF calendar, and why have they moved their show from December, to a date that clashes with the Supreme, and of course they'll advertise and push it in OC, after all the guy who owns it is on their committee, which to me is all wrong.


----------



## siameyes (Oct 4, 2008)

yes we are.......


----------

